

Ask HN: What are some good online collaborative feature request tools? - rayalez

Hi!! I want to allow users to suggest features for my software, and rank the most important ones.
Does anybody know a good and convenient system for that?
======
iurisilvio
UserVoice is a good option, a lot of SaaS use them.

